
Apple Seeks Import Ban on Samsung Smartphones - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_seeks_import_ban_on_samsung_smartphones/
======
nextparadigms
These kinds of lawsuits don't make it fun for the consumer. Weren't patents
supposed to be good for society?

~~~
cgranade
In the US, yes, they were: "To promote the Progress of Science and useful
Arts, by securing for limited Times to Authors and Inventors the exclusive
Right to their respective Writings and Discoveries."
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Copyright_Cla...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Copyright_Clause)

------
bahman2000
insecure much?

